# Glendora Mountain Road/Baldy Village 9/2/06



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Local friendly group ride up GMR to Baldy Villiage. Riders of all levels are welcome!

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=221748

Updated info on post #1 of above link.

Fixer


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I may give it a try. Did Claremont to Ski Lifts a couple of weeks ago for the first time. That last pull to the ski lifts is a killer. I have never done GMR and was looking for an excuse.


----------



## trifanatic (Aug 25, 2006)

I would love to try this ride, but I don't know if I can make it yet. I need to do some more beginner group rides first because I have no experience of riding with a group.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

trifanatic said:


> I would love to try this ride, but I don't know if I can make it yet. I need to do some more beginner group rides first because I have no experience of riding with a group.


Don't worry about it. The GMR portion is not that steep but just long. We're sure many will just do that portion and just turn around. As for group riding, they'll all be scattered go up the hill so many will be riding in very small groups or even solo. They'll all be climbing at their own pace. Remember, this is a fun ride.....not a hammerfest to see who gets to the top first....


----------



## trifanatic (Aug 25, 2006)

roadfix said:


> Don't worry about it. The GMR portion is not that steep but just long. We're sure many will just do that portion and just turn around. As for group riding, they'll all be scattered go up the hill so many will be riding in very small groups or even solo. They'll all be climbing at their own pace. Remember, this is a fun ride.....not a hammerfest to see who gets to the top first....


if the ride is september 2nd...that is next weekend...then Sure! count me in....I ride up lytle creek sometimes and that is not steep so if GMR is not steep then I can do it. I have been up to the baldy ski lifts and I know that road gets STEEP, but I would love to try and get up it


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

If I can manage to get that day off from work then I will join the group. I've been wanting to ride this route for some time now. I'll be the guy with a goatee and MTB attire from head to toe. My bike is a white/carbon Specialized. Hope I can make it!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

From the responses we've been receiving so far, it looks like we've got more than 50 people from all over & of all levels coming out to do this ride up GMR. nice...


----------



## kam (Sep 19, 2004)

i might be able to make it (hopefully, my wife won't make other plans to shoot down my riding plans...she has been doing that ALOT as of late  ). 

i am planning to ride to gmr from downey though. i will have to start early from wilderness park....maybe 6:30 or so. i probably won't climb further than east fork. gotta ride back to downey and i cannot be out all day long (and it's not like i can climb all the way to baldy  )

i will also be riding fixed (44x18). a green and orange bike....can't miss me.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

kam said:


> ii am planning to ride to gmr from downey though. i will have to start early from wilderness park....maybe 6:30 or so. i probably won't climb further than east fork. gotta ride back to downey and i cannot be out all day long (and it's not like i can climb all the way to baldy  )
> 
> i will also be riding fixed (44x18). a green and orange bike....can't miss me.


If you post a reply to the other thread I posted above you'll most likely find someone to carpool with. Many are carpooling from Orange County. Just ask for a ride. Besides, most people doing this ride has not met one another yet...

You'll easily make it to the village on 44/18. I'm still debating whether to ride fixed or not on this ride as I'd like to ride all the way to the ski lifts which for me would require something less than 69 gear inches I normally run on hilly rides.

Hope you can make it.

Fixer.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Since this is practically in my backyard, I ride this route often. 

Keep in mind-- there is no support along this route and resources are scarce so bring plenty of your own water and food. The sheer numbers of cyclists will slow traffic due to critical mass so traffic on the GRR portion should be negligible. However, be watchful for aggresive motorcycles and the frequent car clubs which like to use the canyon roads. And 

You may also want to consider sunscreen and bug repellent. The horseflies are vicious this time of year. 

Hopefully the CDF will close the East Fork as they have done on previous holidays. 

My wife and I will be up there that day -- See you all there

Note: There is a gentleman named "Bob" who diligently sweeps this route every saturday morning for the benefit of fellow cyclists. Give him a wave and thanks when you see him!


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

Special thank to Bob, I've see him all the time on GMR.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

We're expecting close to 100 people doing this ride, many of which are forum member lurkers who'll just show up for the ride. That's cool....


----------



## go4it (Oct 26, 2005)

Ey guys, i heard from a friend that the ranger was confiscating bikes up at GMR. They said they closed the road and didn't want anyone to go ride up there. Is this true or is my friend smoking crack ?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

go4it said:


> Ey guys, i heard from a friend that the ranger was confiscating bikes up at GMR. They said they closed the road and didn't want anyone to go ride up there. Is this true or is my friend smoking crack ?


Yeah, they confiscated 57 bikes yesterday. Read our ride reports here:

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=224989


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I read the posts you linked to, and I didn't see a single mention of the great bike confiscation. Are my eyes going bad? It looked like everybody had a heck of a time. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Just missed me*

I was almost number 58. Good thing I had that 11 on the rear. The ranger was closing fast, his truck full of carbon and ti, when I managed to pull away from him at the last moment at about 55mph when he couldn't make the curve. Good thing it was going uphill as he might have had an edge on me if it was downhill. 

I'd check ebay for those 57 bikes


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

jeff262 said:


> I'd check ebay for those 57 bikes


All bikes were returned to their owners later that afternoon.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

So is GMR now closed to bikes on weekends too or did they just freak out because of the large group?


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

So the rangers confiscated bikes and then returned them to there owners later in the afternoon? why is there no mention about this at the link provided above? Something doesn't sound right! Did the 57 owners of those bikes have to walk back down the hill to retrieve them? or did they have to sit around and wait at the ranger station? I'm sorry but I'm just not buying this. Will somebody who really knows what happened please clarify. IS GMR OPEN TO BIKES.....YES OR NO??????


----------



## n1civicsi (May 8, 2006)

my bike was impounded...finally came up with the money to get it back today. Can't wait to ride tomorrow!!!


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Crikey! 57 bikes..

I was planning on joining you guys but it was so damn hot.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

When it cools down a bit I plan on riding up GMR to Baldy Village on my fixed gear. I doubt the rangers will have any interest in a cheap single geared bicycle.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

n1civicsi said:


> my bike was impounded...finally came up with the money to get it back today. Can't wait to ride tomorrow!!!


Why were they impounding bikes? Are bikes illegal on that road? How did you get down the mountain? Do tell. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Someone's pulling your leg*



LCFrecrider said:


> So is GMR now closed to bikes on weekends too or did they just freak out because of the large group?



I live in Duarte and ride up GMR to Baldy Village at least 2-3 times a month. 

According to Dept of Forestry, the road is scheduled closed Mon-Fri for repairs until April 2007. It's officially open to cyclists and hikers on Saturday and Sunday. In contrast, speaking with rangers and construction workers I've encountered at GMR, they mentioned it may be open to traffic as soon as October 2006. Judging from the freshly painted stripes and the progress made on the worst of the landslides, the October '06 opening seems likely.

(In recent months, There have also been television crews taking advantage of the closed roads to film) 

In the past few weeks, Construction crews have been out on Saturdays. When they do work overtime, they start at 7am. I've been there before they arrive and they will let you out. But they will position a flagman at each gate to ensure no other cyclists enter the roadway once construction work begins. 

One such saturday I started early and beat the crews on the hill. I was finished and descended off the mountain about 8:30am when the big trucks were making their way up the hill. When I got to the gate, I was greeted by the flagman who was turning away cyclists. However, one adamant cyclist ignored the flagman and brushed him off going thru the gate and riding up anyways. (The arrogant cyclist was a real #$$) The flagman didn't confiscate his bike or physically prevent him from riding up GMR. 

I've never seen or heard of bike confiscations on GMR. Locals I've spoken with know nothing of such an occurance. And Tom is still out there every Saturday morning at dawn with his Rivendell sweeping the pavement. 

The electric sign at the base of GMR no longer posts schedules or messages. So the only official info (short of going to a ranger station and asking) is the Forestry Service road closures website found here:

Again no mention of bikes confiscated. 

http://www.fs.fed.us/r5/angeles/conditions/conditions-road.shtml

I was there again on Labor Day with numerous other cyclists.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

>_The electric sign at the base of GMR no longer posts schedules or messages_. 

I think that's because all the bulbs are burned out. LOL

Too bad it's opening again. I'm going to make an effort to ride it before then. It's _so_ much better without the motorcyclists.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

-CM- said:


> >_The electric sign at the base of GMR no longer posts schedules or messages_.
> 
> I think that's because all the bulbs are burned out. LOL
> 
> Too bad it's opening again. I'm going to make an effort to ride it before then. It's _so_ much better without the motorcyclists.



You are right, I rode the East Fork ascent on July 4th weekend to GMR. It was closed to traffic on that weekend. The forest service was afraid of fire from the partiers that were in the canyon. The roadway was once again reopened on July 5th. I climbed up the East Fork route once again three weeks later and discovered remnants of three distinct automobile accidents since my last visit. On that short 4 mile stretch I also found numerous tire marks where the racers felt it was necessary to burn their tires on the pavement. Two of the accidents hit the mountainside leaving impact craters along the wall and large oil slicks on the pavement. The third broke thru the stone wall and plunges down the mountainside a few hundred feet. 

That kind of evidence sends chills up my spine when I consider that I have to share those narrow mountain roadways with that kind of irresponsible driving behaviour.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

A couple of months ago when climbing up GMR, I saw skid marks of a car right through an opening in the metal barriers at the side of the road. 

This was near the top of the climb.


----------

